# Cadeau Noel pour accueillis



## Gabcoiff (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 
J'espère que vous allez bien toutes, tous.

Une petite question, offrez-vous un cadeau pour les accueillis même si vous n'avez pas de retour des pe ?
 C'est la dernière année avec une petite qui est adorable. J'ai offert toujours même si j'ai rien recu de leur part (ah si, ils m'ont offert une activité de collage faite par la petite, l'activité que je fais presque tous les jours à leur fille et donné le soir). Les autres années, ils sont partis en voyage et ramené kdo pour moi les...sables d'une plage ! 🤩


----------



## Gabcoiff (23 Décembre 2022)

Anniversaire et Pâques, j'ai toujours offert qq chose aussi.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Perso oui je fais toujours un petit cadeau a mes accueillis , sans mettre un gros budget par enfant , ça fait la 5 ieme années que je travail avec les mêmes parents et de leurs part j ai toujours un cadeau pour Noël et pour les vacances d été

Je fait également leur anniversaire et un petit chocolat a Pâques


----------



## Gabcoiff (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Sandrine2572, 
Merci d'avoir partagé votre expérience. 
J'ai toujours offert  Noel, Anniversaire, Pâques


----------



## nounouflo (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je fais toujours un petit repas de noel, goûter de noël pour les accueillis avec passage du père Noël pendant la sieste.
Je me fixe un budget par enfant et je n’attends rien en retour des parents. Le simple fait de faire plaisir à l’enfant et de voir leurs yeux émerveillés devant le sapin et les cadeaux me suffisent…


----------



## liline17 (23 Décembre 2022)

je fais des cadeaux qui restent chez moi, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont chez eux, je risquerai d'offrir des doublons.
De cette manière, je ne me pose pas la question des cadeaux que pourraient m'offrir les PE, ou pas.
Les enfants jouent mieux quand on gère les jeux avec eux, du coup, je peux prévoir des jeux avec des petites pièces, qui seront utilisés sous mon contrôle.


----------



## Marine35 (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, j’offre un cadeau aux enfants pour Noël et anniversaire et à la fin du contrat ( sauf exception). En général la plupart des familles m’offre quelque chose à Noël et certains pour mon anniversaire ainsi qu’avant les congés d’été et à la fin du contrat. Ça arrive aussi que je reçoive des chocolats à Pâques.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Décembre 2022)

Tout dépend aussi le nombre d'enfants en accueil pour le budget ... j'ai fabriqué par le passé un livre scrap plus une peluche achetée sur le bon coin qui avait bcq plus pour mes 3 petits du même âge ... mais je suis surement plus sympa que les PE j'offre aux petits sans attendre en retour car parfois je n'avais rien !!! j'ai eu souvent des chocolats et tonton une bouteille et j'offre aussi à Pâques et anniversaire ... faites selon votre coeur ! par contre, jamais fait de fêtes avec les enfants et leur parent cela se fait parfois !


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Décembre 2022)

Il y avait également un cadeau ou 2 sous le sapin qui restaient ici un jouet neuf genre draisienne un NOEL (que je viens de revendre au même prix pratiquement !) car j'achète principalement des jeux et jouets d'occasion sur les VG ou site d'annonces pour le reste de l'année ...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Décembre 2022)

J achète aussi énormément les jouets et autres  sur les sites de ventes d occasion , on peu y faire de super affaire 😀
Sauf pour Noël et anniversaire ou j achète du neuf , niveau budget entre 8 et 12 euros par enfant tu arrive à trouver des petites choses sympa , j achète aussi en avant pendant les soldes par exemple


----------



## B29 (23 Décembre 2022)

Cette année, j'ai acheté un vêtement pour chaque accueilli (les jouets je pense qu'ils en auront assez à Noël), une petite surprise pour chaque maman et des chocolats pour les papas. A chaque anniversaire, arrivée et départ, j'offre quelque chose.


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Décembre 2022)

Une petite attention pour chacun de mes accueillis. Rien pour les parents par contre ! 
Cette année : jeux pour mettre par paires pour le plus grand, plaid pour le moyen, et set d'étoiles lumineuses pour la plus petite. 
Le tout pour un budget global de moins de 15 euros. 
Je n'attends rien en retour. Mais 9 fois sur 10 je ne suis pas oubliée par le père Noël de mes parents employeurs. 
J'offre également un petit cadeau pour les anniversaires de mes accueillis.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Décembre 2022)

Cadeau pour les PE çà m'est arrivé en fin de contrat pour ceux à qui je tenais les autres rien du tout !!!


----------



## nounouflo (23 Décembre 2022)

Moi à chaque fin de contrat j'offre un livre photo avec les souvenirs des moments passés chez nounou et les parents adorent


----------



## liline17 (23 Décembre 2022)

j'offre aussi un album photo que j'ai scrappé, à la fin du contrat, un bavoir cousu main, et leur cahier d'activité


----------



## Ladrine 10 (23 Décembre 2022)

Je fais des activités de Noël que les enfants ramènent chez eux ou des biscuits suivant l'âge 
Un petit chocolat le dernier jour d'accueil avant mes vacances mais pas de cadeaux
Ils en ont largement chez eux
Par contre un au anniversaire de chacun


----------



## Dodo95 (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,
Je vous souhaite de Belle fêtes de Noël 🎅🎄
Alors pour ma part, j´offre des cadeaux pour les anniversaires seulement et des chocolats pour Noël. Les petits en raffolent !!!


----------



## Ladrine 10 (23 Décembre 2022)

Je vais vous raconter une petite histoire
Ya quelques années déjà
J'accueillais un petit garçon (il était déjà en maternelle)
Retour de vacances
Je lui demande si il a vu le père noël et ce qu'il a eu comme cadeau
Il me répond tout content
Oui oui j'ai eu plein de cadeaux j'en ai eu 18 
Et bin tu a dû être très sage alors
Et tu a eu quoi comme cadeau ?
Bin je viens de te dire que j'en ai eu 18 et ma sœur elle que 15 
Il était plus content d'avoir plus de cadeaux que sa sœur qu'autre chose
J'ai jamais réussi à savoir ce qu'il avait eu a Noël 😱
Ça m'a fais peur 
Franchement depuis se jour là ma façon de voir noël a changé
J'adore offrir et faire plaisir
Mais certaines fois c'est la sûr enchère de cadeaux 🎁


----------



## Pity (23 Décembre 2022)

J'offre toujours un cadeau à Noël et anniversaire, à chaque enfant que j'accueille
Ça le fait plaisir, je pense à eux et pas aux parents ! J'ai déjà même tous mes cadeaux d'anniversaire pour l'année prochaine... vive les bons plans, 10€ Max

J'ai toujours eu des retours mais si ça n'était pas le cas, pas de jaloux...tous pareil !

J'ai eu des bijoux de certains employeurs, et dont certains que je porte tous les jours...je suis sentimentale 😋

Nous faisons également des bricolages et j'ai parfait la joie de les revoir chez les parents


----------



## ElisabethSom (23 Décembre 2022)

J'ai fait pdt des années,  mais c'est fini, je n'offre rien, ni noël,  ni anniversaire. 
Ce ne sont pas mes enfants, en règle générale ils sont archi gâtés, bref, je n'avais aucun plaisir à le faire, notamment pour les moins de 2 / 3 ans qui ne réalisent pas que le cadeau vient de nounou, donc je fais des économies 😁


----------



## Leeanna (23 Décembre 2022)

J'offre des cadeaux pour Noël et pour les anniversaires. En général je profite des soldes pour trouver des petites choses sympas et de bonne qualité...pour un petit budget. On les ouvre au retour de vacances parce que le Père Noël passe dans la nuit du 24 au 25 même pour les accueillis. Avant les vacances les enfants mettent leurs chaussons au pied du sapin, pour que le Père Noël ne les oublie pas chez nounou.
Et il y a même un ou deux cadeaux qui reste chez nounou et là par contre je prends d'occasion sur leboncoin.


----------



## Capri95 (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐️

Je n'offre pas de cadeau pour Noël à mes accueillis.
Par contre je fais des petits gâteaux avec eux (les bredeles)  ils ont beaucoup de signification car j'habite dans le Grand-Est.
Donc les PE et les enfants ont un "cadeau" deux en un si je puis dire..  ( le plaisir de préparer les pates, de goûter, d'utiliser des emporte pièces aux formes de Noël pour les petits et enfin pour les Pe de déguster les gâteaux de leur chères têtes blondes.


----------



## Griselda (23 Décembre 2022)

Je pense qu'avant tout offrir un cadeau à l'enfant, si on décide de le faire, doit être fait POUR l'enfant et non pour le Parent. 
Ainsi que le Parent remercie ou pas, aucune importance.

Une bonne idée pour Noël est d'acheter des jouets qui resteront sous ton sapin, seront déballés par les accueillis à leur retour, des jouets pour tes accueillis qui RESTENT chez toi. 
Plusieurs avantages:
- tu es certaine que ce que tu choisi ne sera pas en double
- c'est un jouet dont tous tes accueillis bénéficieront: ceux qui le déballent aujourd'hui ainsi que les prochains accueillis
- cela te permet d'acheter un seul jouet plus important ou de meilleur qualité
- tu es certaine qu'au moins à toi ça te fait plaisir
- tu te garantis d'avoir le "merci" des yeux de tes accueillis, à minima

Notons que les écoles maternelles font ça depuis plus de 20 ans et personne ne trouve à redire.
Je n'ai jamais entendu qu'un enfant en creche recevait un cadeau personnel pour Noël qu'il ramenait chez lui.


----------



## sisi79 (23 Décembre 2022)

Je fais un petit cadeau à chaque enfant qu'il trouve sous le sapin au retour des vacances soit le 2 janvier cette année. L'année dernière c'étaitun livre chacun, cette année un jouet en bois, je ne mete jamais plus de 10€, l'enfant emmène son cadeau chez lui.

Dsl je ne comprends pas le principe du cadeau qui reste chez nous et profitera à tout le monde et à ceux qui ne sont pas présents au noël (je parle des prochains enfants, nouveaux contrats). Sinon je parle d'achat pour mon métier, de renouvellement de jouets/jeux ect.....un enfant à qui on offre un cadeau mais ne dois pas l'emmener chez lui et en plus doit le partager pour de si jeunes enfants j'ai un doute qu'ils comprennent le principe.


----------



## Griselda (23 Décembre 2022)

Le principe est qu'il a le plaisir d'ouvrir des cadeaux, découvrir des nouveaux jouets qui sont pour tout le monde, au même titre que tous les jouets chez nous.

A mon sens on peut *si ça nous fait plaisir* offrir un petit cadeau qu'il emporte chez lui. Et attendre un merci de l'enfant est assez curieux aussi puisqu'il ne sait pas que c'est nous qui l'avons acheté mais le Père Noël.
Ou bien quelque chose qui reste chez nous.
Ou bien rien du tout car de toute façon nous n'attendons pas Noêl pour acheter des nouveaux jouets dont nous avons besoin chez nous.

Ds le cas où c'est un jouet qui reste chez Nounou on ne dit pas "Le Père Noêl t'a apporté un jouet mais il va rester ici" (ce serait curieux), on dira "le Père Noel a porté des jouets pour que tous les enfants puissent jouer ici chez Nounou, veux tu m'aider à l'ouvrir, le découvrir ensemble?"


----------



## sisi79 (23 Décembre 2022)

Griselda, personnellement je ne comprends pas mais je respecte tout à fait que chacun ou chacune fait comme elle veut, je me suis relu, pour ta phrase qui dit attendre un merci, je n'ai jamais dis que j'attendais un merci de l'enfant et encore moins des parents. Dans ses conditions il faudrait que les enfants et leur parents remercient même si achat/cadeau commun, tout au long du contrat.

J'ai eu une fratie qui faisait un courrier au père noël pour le remercier de ce qu'ils avaient reçu, c'était comme ça dans leur famille.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Décembre 2022)

Sisi79 les enfants comprennent très bien pour les jouets qui restent chez nounou ils seront à partager selon les âges et c'est tout ! je ne comprends pas votre questionnement ...


----------



## sisi79 (23 Décembre 2022)

Quand on m'offre un cadeau il est à à moi et je l'emmène avec moi, si je dois le laisser ce n'est plus un cadeau qui m'était destiné. Je fais pareil avec les enfants en garde.

Je suis agrée depuis 22 ans, c'est ma façons de faire et de voir les choses il n'y a pas de questionnement, pas vu de point d'interrogation dans mon intervention mais une participation à un sujet et une façon de voir les choses et de les dire. Comme chaque participants/participantes. Quand aux enfants je sais très bien qu'ils comprennent les choses mais je ne me vois pas dire "le père noël a emmener ça pour toi, tu le partage mais ça reste chez moi". Ce n'est pas ma conception du cadeau.


----------



## Griselda (23 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait ce serait très curieux de dire qu'il a porté un cadeau pour lui mais qu'il n'en fait pas ce qu'il veut comme en disposer exclusivement ou l'emmener chez lui. Voilà pourquoi la formulation sera différente si on fait ce choix là.

Perso j'offre aussi des petits présents à mes accueillis pour leur anniversaire par exemple, parce que ça me fait plaisir de le faire, sans attendre un merci en retour. D'ailleurs je le glisse discrètement dans son sac ainsi ce sont les Parents qui décideront à quel moment ils le lui donneront car je n'oublie pas que c'est avant tout leur enfant avant d'être mon accueilli. Souvent il y a un merci, très souvent même avec une petite photo du moment où il découvre son cadeau mais ne me formalise pas si on "oublie". Ca n'a pas d'importance.


----------



## Leeanna (23 Décembre 2022)

Alors pour les cadeaux des enfants je mets leur prénom sur l'étiquette. Et pour le(s) cadeau(x) qui restent chez moi c'est écris "pour les enfants chez nounou".


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Décembre 2022)

Griselda moi c est l inverse , le cadeau que j offre a l enfant et ouvert chez moi , je ne vois pas pourquoi ça devrait se passer entre l enfant et ses parents chez eux , le cadeau viens de moi pas des parents


----------



## Griselda (23 Décembre 2022)

Je donne le cadeau aux Parents pour qu'ils décident quand le lui donner car il se peut qu'eux n'aient pas encore fêté l'anniversaire de l'enfant, attendent de le faire en famille ou le WE suivant, bref... je leur laisse cette prerogative ça me semble normal.

Je reste traumatisée de cette fois ou ma fille qui était petite savait que j'avais acheté un cadeau pour l'anniversaire d'une petite, elle lui a sauté dessus le lundi matin pour le lui offrir, toute excitée qu'elle était de lui faire plaisir. Sauf que le soir quand sa maman est venue la chercher je découvrais que cette petite avait donc reçu mon cadeau avant celui de la Maman qui ne l'avait pas encore vue depuis son anniversaire... grâce à la garde alternée. Cette Maman ne m'en a pas fait reproche bien sur, mais mon cœur de Maman en était mortifiée, imaginer que mon enfant reçoit un cadeau de sa Nounou avant celui de sa Maman. Depuis j'y prête très attention. Nous ne savons pas forcément les us et coutumes familiales.


----------



## Nany88 (23 Décembre 2022)

Moi je fait une activité Noël et pâques, Noël une activité qu'ils ramène  chez  eux dans un petit sac rempli de chocolats, pâque pareil... 
Je fait sa depuis 9 ans sa plaît au enfant pr les choco et aux pe car ce sont des choses qu'ils garde en souvenir... 😋


----------



## Dilara (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Moi je leur offre des cadeaux uniquement pour les anniversaires.
Pour les évènements comme noël, nouvel an, Pâques, ... C'est plutôt des activités en lien avec l'évènement qu'ils emmènent après chez eux.


----------



## incognito (23 Décembre 2022)

j'offre à Noël et aux anniversaires, cela me fait plaisir, je n'attends rien des parents, c'est entre l'enfant et moi.
donc lundi, trois paquets attendront les loulous.

et un gros cadeau pour tous les loulous (je renouvelle comme ça pour les grosses pièces)


----------



## nanny mcfee (28 Décembre 2022)

sisi79 a dit: 


> Quand on m'offre un cadeau il est à à moi et je l'emmène avec moi, si je dois le laisser ce n'est plus un cadeau qui m'était destiné. Je fais pareil avec les enfants en garde.
> 
> Je suis agrée depuis 22 ans, c'est ma façons de faire et de voir les choses il n'y a pas de questionnement, pas vu de point d'interrogation dans mon intervention mais une participation à un sujet et une façon de voir les choses et de les dire. Comme chaque participants/participantes. Quand aux enfants je sais très bien qu'ils comprennent les choses mais je ne me vois pas dire "le père noël a emmener ça pour toi, tu le partage mais ça reste chez moi". Ce n'est pas ma conception du cadeau.


bonjour ,je pense comme vous! 

J'ai toujours offert des cadeaux à mes accueillis ,noèl /anniv/pâques ect... pour les annivs et noèl c'est un cadeau personnel que l'enfant emmène chez lui bien sûr,je connais mes accueillis et je sais ce qu'ils veulent j'en parle aussi aux parents pour pas qu'il y est doublon.

j'ai un budget de 40€ max pour noèl et 20€ max pour l'anniv 

pour pâque on fabrique des paniers ça a un budget, j'achète des oeufs puis on va à la chasse aux oeufs dans un parc

la fête des pères et mères pareil c'est atelier fait par les enfants.

J'attend rien des parents en retour, certains me gâte d'autres non tant pis parceque mon plus précieux des cadeaux ce sont les calîns des petits que j'ai en retour 

alors mes accueillis savent que c'est le cadeau de nounou parcequ'il est ouvert chez nounou avec un super goûter animé par des danses et cotillons donc ca les marques lol

d'ailleurs quand les parents les punissent chez eux et qui leur confisque le cadeau de nounou (qui lâche pas) les enfants à l'accueil me le dise direct mdr!!! dé que j'ouvre la porte "nounouuuuuuuuuuu!!!!! maman m'a pris ceci ou celà..." genre,ils croient que je vais grondé la maman lol 
sacré razmokets!


----------



## Nounou 22 (29 Décembre 2022)

Oui moi pareil, aux anniversaires, les cadeaux sont ouverts chez nounou et tonton avec un gâteau, bougies, musique.... c'est la première fête de l'enfant avec ses copains copines ....les loulous ont leur vie chez papa et maman et ils ont aussi leurs petite vie chez l'assmat. Je préviens par contre les parents du jour où je souhaite le fêter si ce n'est pas possible le jour même.... histoire en effet de voir si cela ne gêne pas les parents....je prends photos / vidéos qui sont envoyés aux parents.....et j'ai eu souvent des mamans très émues de voir leur enfant fêter son anniversaire au milieu de ses petits camarades ....les mamans sont souvent reconnaissantes....si cela dérangeait une maman, je ne le ferai pas pu bien après la fête chez eux. ...
Mais je comprends ce que @Griselda veut dire et la bienveillance qu'elle a vis à vis des parents qui souhaiteraient avoir la primeur de fêter l'anniversaire de leur enfant....mais je n'ai jamais eu de mauvais retour de parents


----------



## Colombe99 (29 Décembre 2022)

bonjour, j’ai organiser la venu Du père noël à la rencontre des accueillis. Ils ont eux droit à une peluche et une voiture télécommandée avec un chocolat.  Des centaines de photos de la journée avec le père Noël pour les parents. Les enfants étaient aux anges. Mais j’ai été choqué de la réaction d’un des parents le soir en récupérant le petit je lui dis que c’est ses cadeaux de noël j’ai même pas eu droit à un merci. J’ai juré que je ne ferais plus aucun cadeau a son enfant ni pour Noël ni pour Pâques et ni pour son anniversaire. C’est devenu normal que je fasse tout ça pour eux. Alors que l’année dernière les parents n’ont pas voulu lui fêtasses un an. Je lui ai fêter chez moi avec les copains il était trop heureux de souffler sa bougie d’avoir son cadeau et il comprenait que c’était sa fête contrairement à se que l’excuse que les parents ont trouver pour ne pas faire son anniversaire. Il m’ont dit ça sert à rien de lui fêter il comprend pas.  Br


----------



## Griselda (29 Décembre 2022)

Je comprends Colombe99 ta deception par rapport aux PE mais franchement je pense que chacune doit décider selon ce qu'elle a envie de faire elle et surtout pour l'enfant. Ne serait il pas curieux de priver un de tes accueillis pour le comportement de ses Parents alors que les autres auraient alors droit à quelque chose? Le faire pour tous ou pour aucun, le faire surtout parce que ça nous fait plaisir à nous de faire plaisir à l'enfant, sans empiéter sur la place des Parents. Trouver la façon de se faire plaisir et faire plaisir à tous les enfants sans que ça ne génère de l'amertume. Voilà pourquoi j'ai trouvé pas mal le concept de "Mère-Noël qui porte des jouets pour la salle de jeux chez Nounou" et pas un jouet spécialement pour l'enfant. Voilà une excellente façon de se faire plaisir, de partager ce plaisir avec les accueillis et d'autant moins de raisons d'attendre un merci. Je n'y vois que du positif.


----------



## nanny mcfee (30 Décembre 2022)

Colombe99 a dit: 


> bonjour, j’ai organiser la venu Du père noël à la rencontre des accueillis. Ils ont eux droit à une peluche et une voiture télécommandée avec un chocolat.  Des centaines de photos de la journée avec le père Noël pour les parents. Les enfants étaient aux anges. Mais j’ai été choqué de la réaction d’un des parents le soir en récupérant le petit je lui dis que c’est ses cadeaux de noël j’ai même pas eu droit à un merci. J’ai juré que je ne ferais plus aucun cadeau a son enfant ni pour Noël ni pour Pâques et ni pour son anniversaire. C’est devenu normal que je fasse tout ça pour eux. Alors que l’année dernière les parents n’ont pas voulu lui fêtasses un an. Je lui ai fêter chez moi avec les copains il était trop heureux de souffler sa bougie d’avoir son cadeau et il comprenait que c’était sa fête contrairement à se que l’excuse que les parents ont trouver pour ne pas faire son anniversaire. Il m’ont dit ça sert à rien de lui fêter il comprend pas.  Br


ta dernière phrase m'a faite rire même si ils ont tors  l'enfant comprend pas la raison mais il passe un bon moment c'est ça qui est important et qui garde en mémoire de son passage chez nounou.

 je comprend que tu sois choqué du comportement du père je l'aurais aussi était pfff!! mais je continuerais de le faire pour l'enfant qui n'a rien à voir la dedans.


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Décembre 2022)

Pour moi le cadeau commun qui reste chez l'ass mat c'est un usage des indemnités d'entretien. 
Les cadeaux que je fais aux enfants que j'accueille le sont pour eux, à rapporter chez eux. 
Sinon pour moi cela revient à leur faire un cadeau qu'en fait leurs parents paient et que je conserve chez moi  pour eux et les autres enfants présents mais aussi ceux à venir. 
Ce n'est pas ma conception du mot cadeau.


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Décembre 2022)

Ici toujours des cadeaux pour chez eux mais un ou deux également qui restaient ici et ils en étaient aussi contents !!! et c'est le Père Noel qui l'apportait ... chacun sa conception du cadeau !!!


----------

